# Help!!!!



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi girls I got a positive result on Monday but been spotting for over a week now my first hcg came back at 425 but I would like it retested I contacted Origin and they want to charge £175 for the blood test that is an horrendous price do you know where else I could go as I was attending GCRM have contacted my GP who won't refer me to epc until end of next wk and ulster maternity said go to a+e what a mad world


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

Will your GP not do the HCG test for you, I got mine done at GP's surgery, no charge.

Good luck and best wishes

Laura xx


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeh thought of that but if I have it done on Monday I won't get the results for 5 days it's very frustrating not knowing what's going on in there wish I knew one way or the other every time I wipe it's either nothing there or red blood a brown hate feeling like this life is so unfair


----------



## Lauras0612 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was also told results would take 5 days but when I rang the following day to beg the doctor to phone the lab and get them sooner the results were already there!! It might be worth a shot. 

Laura x


----------

